
Of 8 tech companies, only Twitter refuses to build Muslim registry - llamataboot
https://theintercept.com/2016/12/02/of-8-tech-companies-only-twitter-says-it-would-refuse-to-help-build-muslim-registry-for-trump/
======
sharemywin
misleading title.

~~~
llamataboot
How misleading? "Not commenting" is clearly not a refusal. Not necessarily
saying "we will do this", but surely not a refusal

~~~
tdb7893
They haven't actually been asked to build it so the "refuses" in the title
could cause confusion. "would refuse" or "say they would refuse" would be
clearer and best would be just using the article title "Of 8 Tech Companies,
Only Twitter Says it Would Refuse to Help Build Muslim Registry For Trump"

